
Bernie Sanders Facebook groups shut down by Hillary Clinton supporters - dragonbonheur
https://www.reddit.com/r/SandersForPresident/comments/4ggmpi/bernie_groups_are_gone_from_facebook_urgent/
======
randomgyatwork
It's interesting that there is a tendency to see TV as manipulated, but
everyone knows that it is, so we expect it. When it comes to the internet we
have blinders and think it's democratic, but the reality is that it is
probably more manipulatable than TV ever was.

~~~
randomgyatwork
Its easier for a fringe group to amplify their message and drone out opposing
ones online because its 'invisible'.

------
dragonbonheur
Another source: [http://usuncut.com/politics/bernie-facebook-groups-
trolled/](http://usuncut.com/politics/bernie-facebook-groups-trolled/)

------
venomsnake
A taste of things to come. There will be lots of bitter infighting going on.

